# Arizona



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone else keeping chickens here in Arizona?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Bump......


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

I know live in Arkansas, but I use to live in Az. from June of 1996 until March of 2006'! There are alot of chicken people that still do live there. If I may, I'd like to suggest that you go to PRATT's Feed Mill. Look it up in the phonebook, then head over there. In that place you can get all the chickens you could want, not to mention alot of different common Cage-birds, Pigeons & Doves, Ducklings, Turkey poults, Rabbits, Reptiles & Every other imaginable critter foods, treats, equiptment, housing & bedding items that you could possibly need! As well as every type of feed for every kind of Animal/Pet you might have Be it- Birds, Mammals/Rodents, Reptiles, Horses/Cattle, Goats/Pigs & Especially Dogs & Cats! I only know this because i also used to be employed working there. It's a great place to work & to shop for anything animal related! I also recommend you look up an organization called 'For The Birds Rehabilitation Organization", I use to volunteer there & one often can get free Cage-Birds & Poultry from them or people that call them in cuse they don't want them anymore, that is - - provided you volunteer to help the organization in rehabilitaing injured & orphaned Wild & Domestic birds. They provide all the training you'll need, all the instruction on how or who to contact if needing help, as well as providing you most of the equiptment needed & a list of the other nessasary items you'll have to get or purchase! They do alot of good & you learn alot doing it & eventually will enjoy every bit of help you do for the helpless & needy birds you take in and rehabilitate! 
Good Luck & Please Keep The Forum Updated On Your Progress In AZ.!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks, birdman, for the info! Does PRATTS take orders?


----------



## b_elms (Mar 23, 2014)

I know it's an old post. But I live in AZ. I am looking for some silkies for my kids. Any one know where to get them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

